

Show HN: A simple script to help with those abstract Mac application names - nathancahill
https://github.com/nathancahill/python-scripts

======
evoxed
Thanks for this! A quick note that if you're using Alfred, it reads Spotlight
comments too although I haven't tested it to see what effect it has on
results.

~~~
nathancahill
Cool! I was disappointed that Quicksilver doesn't index Spotlight comments.
Glad to hear Alfred works.

